# O/BD&D-gaming by Messageboard



## BoGGiT (Sep 2, 2002)

Anyone here interested in some oldschool DnD using some of the early rules (i.e., "The White Box" or "Basic D&D")? I can fix a forum at a friend's UBB where we can play. I can be player or DM, but i prefer the former since i've DM'd for ages now without playing  

So, drop a line here and we'll see if we can figure something out


----------



## savage3e (Sep 18, 2002)

I wouldn't mind giving this a go, though I've DM'd from years now without a break, so I think we're in the same boat there.  But if this game gets off the ground, let me know.  I'd love to be involved.


----------



## mooby (Sep 21, 2002)

I'd be willing to give it a go, as a _player_.  

My only problem is the amount of time I have online.  Posting more than once a week would be tough for me.


----------



## BoGGiT (Sep 21, 2002)

I've already managed to get players for two games that i intend to run, but thank you anyway for your interest


----------

